# Holiday gifts for kitty



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I swore that I wouldn't be one of those crazy pet owners who insists on buying holiday and birthday presents for their pet, but......he needs a new cat tree and some more "Da Bird" type toys. Christmas will be here soon, so why not? I think he will have just as much fun with the boxes and paper too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I do as well. I buy tons of little toys and presents and wrap them all individually and then help everyone 'unwrap' their presents.

MowMow's WAY more into ripping apart all the wrapping paper than the gifts. Book is all about the gift and I'm thinking Neelix will be all about the ribbons.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm definitely a crazy pet owner... last year, Ellie had one stocking, and my hamsters had a joined stocking. I got them a few small things, and Ellie got some things from my mom as well LOL. Then this year for her 1st birthday she got the most, a window seat, a new scratcher, and some fun toys from my mom, as well as a cat tree from me. I get all excited when I bring her her gifts, and by her reaction she definitely KNOWS it's for her. It's too adorable. Like MowMow said, Ellie LOVES ripping the wrapping paper apart, she'll even bite at her gifts!

In my somewhat extended family (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc.), the majority of the kids are grown, the youngest being my sister who is 17 so gifts have gotten "boring", you know, usually money or gift cards... and we're all animal lovers, so a lot of times our family exchanges fun gifts for their dogs, cats, etc. Just a few small things, but it's fun! I especially love buying cute sweaters for my aunt's mini-dachshund.  My family members who have dogs usually bring them over on holidays, so they're there to open their gifts.

This year I have Ellie AND Tootsie and I'm trying to think of some things to get them... Da Bird is already on my list! They really have enough cat trees (two in a two-bedroom apartment), but I might upgrade some of their scratchers that have gotten a ton of love!

And yep... they always have a blast with the boxes and paper!  haha


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> In my somewhat extended family (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc.), the majority of the kids are grown, the youngest being my sister who is 17 so gifts have gotten "boring", you know, usually money or gift cards... and we're all animal lovers, so a lot of times our family exchanges fun gifts for their dogs, cats, etc. Just a few small things, but it's fun! I especially love buying cute sweaters for my aunt's mini-dachshund.  My family members who have dogs usually bring them over on holidays, so they're there to open their gifts.


^ This. I'm probably a lot more excited about giving my cats gifts than they are about getting them. I often buy a gift for my brother-in-law's cat, Bella. Actually, a couple of years ago before he became my in law, Mike's gift _was_ a water fountain for Bella. Lol! I wrapped up the fountain and the replacement filters separately and gave him the fountain to open first, so I could then whip out the second package, like "ha ha, did you really think your gift was something for the cat?!" Then I of course handed him the box I had wrapped up with the replacement filters inside, and said "here's the rest of your gift." :lol: Can you tell I'm the older sister?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It's a tradition in my family for the pets to get gifts too. The dog we had when I was a kid liked to help rip the paper open, and now the dog they have does too. It makes present opening SO MUCH more fun 

I get the cats each something small, and then one 'big' thing for all of them. They also get a special christmas dinner of either salmon (yes, actual salmon from the store.) or quail. If I can get it they have moose, elk, or other game meat, since that's a big favorite...but it's actually harder to find than quail since it can't legally be sold here.

It's sort of like giving a gift to a 1 year old - they don't really 'get it', the packaging might be more fun than the gift, and sometimes what you get them is more practical than fun. *shrugs*


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

My daughter was about 6 weeks old on her first Christmas and, yes, I bought gifts for her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Since it's just hubby and myself, we get 'gifts' for the house, last year, he bought the Big Screen TV, and I bought the nice console stand cabinet for it!

I ALWAYS get the doggies and kitties a bunch of new toys!!
LOL! They're my kids, after all!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, now I'm feeling a bit guilty...

But only a little bit, since the girls get gifts pretty much any time I order something online or stop in to a pet store. 

Actually, what I think they'd like most is a whole day of me doing nothing but paying attention to them. Either that or another tub of catnip.


----------

